# Which comes first: mask or cleanser?



## robin623 (Jun 9, 2012)

The mask direction usually say apply to a clean face and rinse off. However, since I usually don't wear make up and am not physically active, clean for me = rinse+wipe with towel.. or should I wash my face before masks?

 If I apply after the cleanser, it says to rinse off, so am I not suppose to use a toner and go straight to moisturizer? Does the process differs whether it's a mud/clay/charcoal mask or hydration mask?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

Always cleanse first... Masks are an option afterward, then follow with the best, ie toner and moisturizer.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

First gentle foaming cleanser or cleansing milk,then mask,rinse-off mask apply toner or thermal water and then face cream.


----------



## satojoko (Jun 11, 2012)

I personally usually do my cleansing first, then my mask. However, thats what works for my skin. When my skin is feeling ultra sensitive during hormonal breakouts, whatever, i often just do an oatmeal mask &amp; skip the cleanser. Other times I'll use my oil cleanser, massage it in, then wash with my foaming cleanser. Other times I'll use my goats milk soap &amp; nothing else. It depends on what my skin is doing on any given day. And I never ever use toners because they strip my skin &amp; cause more problems. Totally unnecessary for me. I also laugh at products like 'thermal waters' in a bottle. Some nights I know I even need to skip my moisturizer because my skin is feeling clogged up. Then I apply nothing but my salicylic acid. Skin is not static. It changes constantly, depending on age, hormones, environment, the water where you live, what you're eating, the makeup you use, and a whole host of other things. And no two people have exactly the same skin. There is no 'right' way. Do what works best for your skin, no matter what anybody says is a 'must'. I recently ran across some ridiculous women on YouTube who were flipping out over a video from a YouTuber who said she exfoliated her skin twice a day to keep her breakouts at bay. They insisted this was WRONG &amp; very BAD bla bla bla bleh &amp; more verbal vomit. They then said they were going to unsubscribe because of what she said she does for HER SKIN. Utterly ridiculous fools. Who's going to miss buffoons like that? I exfoliate my skin twice a day. Every time I clean my face. Even if I'm avoiding my cleanser that night, I'll exfoliate with ground oatmeal first - which is super gentle &amp; non irritating - and then apply my oatmeal mask. My skin requires regular exfoliation. Always has. Who is anybody to tell me that what I know is right for my skin is 'wrong'? Bite my white bum! I'd suggest taking a look at some of gossmakeupartist's YouTube videos. He's a professional makeup artist &amp; has much the same attitude. Kevin Aucoin's books - another spectacular, greatly respected MUA before he passed away - are also great reads. He seemed to go against a lot of the so-called 'rules' &amp; insisted that if you hear anybody saying you've got to do something a certain way, and only that way, run the OTHER way &amp; avoid them. Trust yourself &amp; your own observations about your skin &amp; do what's right for you, regardless of what anybody else says.


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 12, 2012)

the best is to use cleanser first, because even if you don't wear make-up your face is still exposed and it's better to wash your face with your cleanser and then to apply a mask for maximum results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

